# Pink Bunny Karabiner



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking? "Slingshot!"

Well, I know what the rabbit's thinking. "Get your finger out of my throat!"


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Are you thinking what I'm *thinking*? "Slingshot!"


Since I joined SSF, everything looks to me Slingshots too.

When I saw a piece of wood *thinking *about board cut 
Someone's leather shoe or belt *thinking *pouch 
Any piece of rubber *thinking *about bands 
Cloth rack *thinking *about making a backstops










I don't know the scientific or medical name for this disease - but I know it is already rooted to mind and body


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmmmm! -- Tex


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

would be nice as a light bb shooter


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! Wouldn't be cruel and unusal torture, to kill a bunny with that?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is gonna put Darrell's Pickle Forks out of business.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

e~shot, it's called 'obsession'. It's what hobbies turn into if you do them too much. It's like romance, but without the restraining order. 
Yeah Joseph light loop bands.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> e~shot, it's called 'obsession'. It's what hobbies turn into if you do them too much. It's like romance, but without the restraining order.
> Yeah Joseph light loop bands.


LOL, seriously though I don't understand why the concept of an obsession is so stigmatised - just think how much of the technology we take for granted every day only exists because of obsession!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> e~shot, it's called 'obsession'. It's what hobbies turn into if you do them too much. It's like romance, but without the restraining order.
> Yeah Joseph light loop bands.


LOL, seriously though I don't understand why the concept of an obsession is so stigmatised - just think how much of the technology we take for granted every day only exists because of obsession!








[/quote]

Obsession is a pimple on the brain, distracting from the now, I believe. Though interest, should be satisfied.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking? "Slingshot!"
> 
> Well, I know what the rabbit's thinking. "Get your finger out of my throat!"


ZDP: I'd like to get one of those ! It'd make a perfect gift for my wife.









Do you have a weblink to wherever you found it ?

Pretty pleeeeeeeeze ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought it in a market stall. It was real cheap at a little over $2. I haven't tried it with bands yet. It was grabbed by my daughter. Don't worry, they have lots more. PM me with your address and I'll send one for free. Pink? Or another colour?


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

could i get one too?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still want to make a slingshot out of one of these: http://www.buy.com/prod/nylabone-durable-wishbone-regular-4-5-inch-dog-bone/q/sellerid/18955782/loc/67447/211505898.html

In fact I just ordered one to make a sling.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

huey224 said:


> could i get one too?


OK, but just you two. PM addresses, please.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I bought it in a market stall. It was real cheap at a little over $2. I haven't tried it with bands yet. It was grabbed by my daughter. Don't worry, they have lots more. PM me with your address and I'll send one for free. Pink? Or another colour?


Info PM'd. Pink pls.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

pm sent.
surprise me for the coulor.
thank you.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks. I've got both PMs and will attend to them when I return from Beijing on Monday.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I made a detour across town to pick them up and I should be able to sling them in the post tomorrow.

Don't expect much; they only cost me $1 each off a market stall and they certainly weren't designed as slingshots. One's pink and one's another colour (you said you wanted a surprise).

Let's see if I can find any such tat in Beijing.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I still want to make a slingshot out of one of these: http://www.buy.com/p.../211505898.html
> 
> In fact I just ordered one to make a sling.


Looks like it is already a slingshot. I would just worry that my dog would steal it.
frosty2


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I made a detour across town to pick them up and I should be able to sling them in the post tomorrow.
> 
> Don't expect much; they only cost me $1 each off a market stall and they certainly weren't designed as slingshots. One's pink and one's another colour (you said you wanted a surprise).
> 
> Let's see if I can find any such tat in Beijing.


Awesome.

BTW, I'm not using it for a slingshot ... it's for my Wife, probably as a keychain / bottle opener.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Darb said:


> I made a detour across town to pick them up and I should be able to sling them in the post tomorrow.
> 
> Don't expect much; they only cost me $1 each off a market stall and they certainly weren't designed as slingshots. One's pink and one's another colour (you said you wanted a surprise).
> 
> Let's see if I can find any such tat in Beijing.


Awesome.

BTW, I'm not using it for a slingshot ... it's for my Wife, probably as a keychain / bottle opener.









[/quote]

well ima try and use it with really light bands!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> e~shot, it's called 'obsession'. It's what hobbies turn into if you do them too much. It's like romance, but without the restraining order.


Dan, thanks for identifying it. Are you suffering same? 
I m also having symptoms of _kniefourmania. _


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP: The karabiner arrived today, and my wife loved it. Thanks !









I owe you a favor. At the very least, perhaps I can buy a bandset or two, and you can tack on the karabiner costs ?

I'm going to need some spare and alternate bandsets anyway, for my forthcoming EPS sling.

I shoot standard style, plan to use mostly 3/8" & 1/2" steel, and if it helps, my dress shirtsleeve length is 32 inches.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> This is gonna put Darrell's Pickle Forks out of business.


You Got That Right!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

ive already made some bands for it!


----------

